# elect Wire embedder



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

does any one have a plan to make one of these ?????? I need to put new foundation ,,, next spring ,, had a few bad things happen this summer , cause of unwaxed plastic foundation , and old foundation .. some were down right funny ,, If they don't like the foundation you put in , they take matters into there own hands , and do what they want .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom, remember those dave cushman links you sent to me?
He is supposed to have plans there to make one.

I just use a cold wheel embeder from W.T.Kelleys it works well as long as you run it across the wire slow and don't run off into lala land.

I think it is a must that you use some thing to keep the wax from sinking when running the embeder over it. 
I built one of theses to uswe when I instal the wax and wire in the frame as well as embeding the wire.

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/foundation-form-board/

I am being rushed today. Taking my SIL to Ann Arbor this afternoon.
Chuck had a heart attack Friday after noon and was air lifted to Uof M medical where he under went a 6 hour triple by pass. He is only 59.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

here's wishing , hoping , praying ,, Chuck , makes a fast FULL recovery .. 

I haven't gotten to look at all that is on that site yet ,,, was wondering if the wheel worked ,, I think I will give the wheel a try before a embeder will have to keep the mind on the wheel so;s not to let it go into lala land.


----------



## JRHILLS (Oct 27, 2010)

You don't need to worry about embedding wire if you don't use wire. Try monofilament fishing line. See the FatBeeMan video on Youtube. Better, faster, cheaper.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom, as a oldfisher man I can tell you that fishing line breaks down from heat light and abration. Stick a frame in a bee hive with fishing line strung and I garintee the girls will start chewing on the line right away. but is you want to find out for your self try it.

My spur embeder works fine with the use of the form board I posted a link to above. 

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I read the comments on that you tube ,, and the girls chew the wax from the fish line .. but I would used wire ,, as I was thinking , if they do not like plastic foundation there not going to like monofilament fishing line. the black line ,,, maybe , but wire is stronger ,, worth the work


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Installing wax in frames and cross wireing is the job I dislike the most of just about ANY thing I have ever did. But with foundation bought ahead (suppliers won't ship during the winter.) It is a job than can be did on a cold windy winter day when I don't want to be playing outside. With frames assembled and stacked close at hand, I figure I can remvoe the wedge bar, trim the ledge, install the wire, install wax and embed about 15 frames an hour If I staple the wedge bar in place instead of nail. Those 5/8 inch nails are small to say the least.

 Al


----------

